# إعلان عن دورات تدريبية مكثفة بكلية هندسة البترول والتعدين



## ابراهيم عبدالعظيم (14 مايو 2008)

:1:تعلن كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين عن قيام الكلية بعقد عدد من الدورات التدريبية بمقر الكلية بالسويس
مرفق جدول الدورات شامل تكلفة كل دورة:1:

*منسق الدورات:*
* د/عبدالعظيم محمود عبدالعال*
* ت.م:0125126130**ت.مكتب: 0623360268**فاكس: 0623360268*
*بريد الكتروني:[FONT='Times New Roman','serif'] Abdelaziem2005***********[/FONT]*​


----------



## ابراهيم عبدالعظيم (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*دورة هندسة الطفلة تبدا السبت 17-10-2009*

تبدا كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس في تنظيم دورات في مجالات البترول والتعدين والبيئة والسلامة الصناعية ابتداء من السبت 17 -10-2009
اول دورة 
دورة في هندسة الطفلة 
برجاء سرعة التسجيل بمقر الكلية بالسويس


----------



## ابراهيم عبدالعظيم (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*دورة هندسة الطفلة تبدا السبت 17-10-2009*

تبدا كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس في تنظيم دورات في مجالات البترول والتعدين والبيئة والسلامة الصناعية ابتداء من السبت 17 -10-2009
اول دورة 
دورة في هندسة الطفلة 
برجاء سرعة التسجيل بمقر الكلية بالسويس


----------

